

How social media makes stress contagious - ninago
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2015/01/16/social-media-and-stress-how-technology-affects-happiness/

======
getdavidhiggins
It would be wise to have a strategy for social media. I like the phrase "joy
of missing out" ― as it turns the well worn phrase "fear of missing out" on
its head.

There are a few ways to deal with the barrage of 'feels' on these networks,
and one technique I'm using are multiple accounts that follow a multitude of
different topics. I don't interact with what I digest in the stream, just
observe from a distance. The reason I do this, is because Twitter streams are
a mix of different viewpoints, ranging from fear to love, and everything in
between. So we can have one account that is positive stuff only, and another
about wars, and another about technology, and another about politics - then we
can choose what one we decide to watch, rather than let the info 'happen' to
us by accident as that article likes to point out

